

Yahoo.com redirecting to mobile version for Chrome on Linux? - j4nu5
http://yahoo.com/

======
j4nu5
Looks like they are matching Linux i686 and Chrome in the user-agent. 64bit
Linux (Linux x86_64) opens the desktop homepage.

------
samridh90
Yes, I see it too.

